# Motherboard Standoffs/Risers Help!?



## saadzaman126 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey, sorry to bug you just I'm having an assembly issue right now, and idk who else to turn to but the geniuses of TPU  So here's the thing, I have an AeroCool Jetmaster Jr. Case. and as you can see from the pictures below there are bumps in it. 




These bumps are where the risers for an ATX mobo go. However, if I place risers on top of the bumps, My mobo (MSI 870-G45) doesn't line up with the I/O panel. :/. The case does come with risers, so I suppose I'm suppose to use em? but idk how. If i leave the risers out, my mobo lines up perfectly... what to do?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 19, 2011)

Bleh, bumps. Yeah you don't need risers on them. However you should put risers in the holes where no bump is, but theres a hole in the motherboard for it.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 19, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Bleh, bumps. Yeah you don't need risers on them. However you should put risers in the holes where no bump is, but theres a hole in the motherboard for it.



I thought not putting risers in hurt your case? and all the holes on the board are covered with the bumps? so I dont need any risers?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 19, 2011)

saadzaman126 said:


> I thought not putting risers in hurt your case? and all the holes on the board are covered with the bumps? so I dont need any risers?



No you don't, the bumps are substitutes for the risers, so to say. I guess cheaper than to include a handful of screws. The tips of the bumps only touch the immediate surroundings of the holes in the mobo, so do the risers. There are no circuit lanes that could be damaged.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 19, 2011)

kk thanks!


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 19, 2011)

you only apply thermal paste to either cpu or heatsink, right? not both? And if you do both is it harmful?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 19, 2011)

Can't you nag someone else but me  /joking

Well it can turn harmful if you use way too much thermal paste (often referred to as TIM).
See TIM acts as a thin layer between CPU and heatsink that levels out tiny scratches on both surfaces, so the contact area and thus the heat transfer is as good as possible. Thats why you shouldn't apply too much TIM.

Now, there are plenty of techniques to apply it. Some TIM comes in tubes, some in syringes, some in small bottles. Some have a dispenser; a brush mostly or a grater. With that you can distribute the TIM evenly. Where? Best on the CPU.

There's also a common practice, mostly if you haven't any tools at hand, to just place a grain sized blob of TIM on the CPU. Then take your heatsink, place it on the CPU, twist and turn it for a bit, then check if the TIM has evenly spread. Then seat the heatsink.

By the way the opinions on how much TIM you should apply differs greatly, I've heard everything from a tiny bit to a pea sized blob.

You can also take a piece of paper to distribute the TIM.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 19, 2011)

you're actually the greatest existing person in the world  hahah


----------



## MRCL (Mar 19, 2011)

I just happen to be around and in the mood when you pose your questions lol. There are far greater guys on this forum. I have learned from them as you learn from me.

Its the ciiiiiiircle of life


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 19, 2011)

so i left a really think layer on both processor and heatsink, i didn't wanna take the chance of trying to clean it, seeing as i didnt have any concentrated isoproypl alcohol nearby. In a PSU (OCZ ModXStream) is the top fan suppose to be faceing up or down?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 19, 2011)

saadzaman126 said:


> In a PSU (OCZ ModXStream) is the top fan suppose to be faceing up or down?



Depends...
Either is fine, as long as your case ventilation is adequate.

Fan down will bring in fresh air from bottom(outside the case) and exhaust out back.
It will, also, draw in dust and stuff (if you have it in a dusty area).

Fan up will help draw air from inside the case to the outside.
However, you will be passing the case air through the PSU, whose temperature could be warm (again, depending on the ventilation in the case).

I have done both, and, found neither to be detrimental to the psu.
Just do house keeping when needed.

Edit: 
After looking at that case(it is top mount psu); you will have to install with the fan down.
As, I do not see any ventilation at the top.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 19, 2011)

drill a hole in the bumps and use as screw holes??

the risers are for any mobo which has a few non standardised screw holes.

i use risers too. only one though. beside the DIMM slots.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 19, 2011)

saadzaman126 said:


> so i left a really think layer on both processor and heatsink, i didn't wanna take the chance of trying to clean it, seeing as i didnt have any concentrated isoproypl alcohol nearby. In a PSU (OCZ ModXStream) is the top fan suppose to be faceing up or down?



"A really thick layer' of TIM is usually not the best. It will probably work, just not as efficiently as possible.

There are many guides for applying TIM, just Google it.

Personally, I use the 'grain of rice size' method.

90% isopropyl alcohol is a must for cleaning. I also recommend using a paper coffee filter in lieu of Q-tips or paper towels, etc.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 19, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> drill a hole in the bumps and use as screw holes??



Huh?

They have holes and are threaded already, from the looks of it.
The bumps are placed for an ATX MB.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 20, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Edit:
> After looking at that case(it is top mount psu); you will have to install with the fan down.
> As, I do not see any ventilation at the top.



If i stall it with the fan up it fits in perfectly and screws match up nicely however with it downwards, only two screws fit, so I'm worried about safety. (Yes I have pushed it in every possible way to try to make it fit, it doesnt) Like the PSU will hold up with only two screw just it seems sketchy. 



Arctucas said:


> "A really thick layer' of TIM is usually not the best. It will probably work, just not as efficiently as possible.



lol that was suppose to be thin  But it's really thin on both processor and heatsink, I just didnt know whether if applying on both was harmful or not


Also when install my CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ the how tightly should I screw the bracket the holds the heatsink on? I've heard that if you screw anything into the motherboard tightly it can damage it. Of course I am screw all the screws in evenly little by little. I just don't knw how tight to make it.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 20, 2011)

The PSU will do fine. The case has support bars; it won't fall down. Two or even just one screw is thus enough.



de.das.dude said:


> drill a hole in the bumps and use as screw holes??
> 
> the risers are for any mobo which has a few non standardised screw holes.
> 
> i use risers too. only one though. beside the DIMM slots.



1. The bumps do have holes. As I stated earlier, they are a cheap substitute for risers. 
2. Non-standardized screw holes? The holes on any ITX, mini ATX, ATX and eATX are at the same damn place. Not any case has bumps. In fact, very few do have them.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 20, 2011)

MRCL said:


> 1. The bumps do have holes. As I stated earlier, they are a cheap substitute for risers.
> 2. Non-standardized screw holes? The holes on any ITX, mini ATX, ATX and eATX are at the same damn place. Not any case has bumps. In fact, very few do have them.



Yah It's an old case, I have risers, I wish i didnt have to use th bumps, but oh well


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 20, 2011)

Another question, when I'm wiring the power buttons to the motherboard I don't know which is positive or negative. If i do wire it all and try to start it up, will it harm my motherboard if I have it backwards? Do you know of any way to figure out which are positive or negative?


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 20, 2011)

Blue or red is usually positive and white or black is usually negative. If your talking about the mobo, you should be able to find a diagram online thatll tell ya,or in the manual.
Personally i dont know if it will do harm. My gess is it just wont start, but i would just go the extra mile to make sure they are  correct.


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

Those bumps remind me of a thermaltake V3 case I built for friend recently. The motherboard just rests on the bumps and you screw directly onto the hole at the top of them.

I would suggest putting some tape over the bumps before resting the motherboard on it though. In my experience they are too close to some motherboard solderings sometimes and last thing you'd want is to short anything.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> I would suggest putting some tape over the bumps before resting the motherboard on it though. In my experience they are too close to some motherboard solderings sometimes and last thing you'd want is to short anything.



Would some kind of electrical right around the threading be good for that?


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

saadzaman126 said:


> Would some kind of electrical right around the threading be good for that?



Yeah that's what i used. Just pierce a hole through the tape though so that you know when you've lined up the hole with the motherboard and so the sticky stuff doesn't clog up the screw thread.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Mar 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah that's what i used. Just pierce a hole through the tape though so that you know when you've lined up the hole with the motherboard and so the sticky stuff doesn't clog up the screw thread.



I see, cause if I dont tho this part of the metal from the risers can touch the mobo. kk gotcha


----------

